# rental house needed (Urgent!)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Forum,
Calling all hands, We put a friends house under contract yesterday, now he need a place to rent for the winter before his relocation back to Maine. Requirements are simple. 
1 – He is a single man with NO pets and “not that much stuff”
2 – 1 car garage
3 - Must be able to move in between now and the 30th of November. (Next weekend would be great!)
4 – does not smoke inside. Extremely reliable.
5 – he is about 50+ years old. And only need the place until the spring time so he is not trying to move in the snow…..
6 – something on the west side and obviously in a safe place…… 700/Mo or less

Please email them to me and I will get you in contact….. i already sent him what was in MLS, so that has been covered.......  
Thanks,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I got one, 850-324-4202


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

My Condo on Cotton Bayou is open till April 1st but 900 a month is about the best I could do, but I could talk to the wife and see if she is willing to lower to 850 or so.
PM if interested


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks tom went by your place this afternoon, i left a card just so you would know i was in there... its on his list, so.... amarcafina, thats a little steep but thanks alot for the offer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> thanks tom went by your place this afternoon, i left a card just so you would know i was in there.


Jim, did you leave it inside the house? If so good. If on the door, I'll go by and take it down.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

inside on the counter


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Left ya a voicemail Jim.

Mike


----------

